# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  victor richards and paul demayo

## bigkev

.here ya go juicy swede...

----------


## bigkev

.

----------


## bigkev

demayo

----------


## Psycoswole

Damn, i remember the first time i saw Richards. His wife killed him right? He had some potential

----------


## bigkev

nope, wrong guy. that was ray mcneil. his wife sally shot him 2 times with a shotgun. she was a big girl to. i think it was 1994 when that happened. he wasnt much of a bodybuilder, big delts, small arms and legs. terrible symetry.

big vic is still alive and kicking.

----------


## Psycoswole

Youre right it was Mcneil. You even remember his wifes name was sally. Heres a pic

----------


## bigkev

yep, i remember everything bro!

that was ray alright.

----------


## Psycoswole

Heres a good Richards shot

----------


## Juicyswede

:Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  :THEY ARE HUGE!!!!!!!

Thank´s a lot!
If i have the time I will post some pic´s of my friends when they competed in Swedens biggest beginners-competition!
3 of my friends won the +90 -70 and -75 categories!
Can I e-mail some one the pic´s, cause I really am a zero when it comes to computers!

----------


## Kärnfysikern

is it luciapokalen your talking about??

In that case I assume you know Willy Åhgren, damn hes a guy to have respect for. 

Do you know if hes going to compete in SM this year??

----------


## GhostFace

I see there are more Swedes here?

 :Welcome:

----------


## GhostFace

Btw, will we ever see Victor Richards compete again?

----------


## Terinox

Shit, why da fuck did his wife kill him ????

Terinox

----------


## LI Ape

> _Originally posted by GhostFace_ 
> *Btw, will we ever see Victor Richards compete again?*


I doubt it, he never really competed in the first place. He did some small shows and then was handed a Pro card that he never used. 

Check out this site http://www.multimania.com/dragbebe/video.php there are some good movies of him with Yates at the FIBO. Right click on the link and then save it then play it back.

----------


## LI Ape

This is my favorite shot of Vic

----------


## LI Ape

Heres another

----------


## goldenFloyd

go to vicrichards.com and click on the photos and you can see some nice big pics.

----------


## elite01

big poppa vic! hehe!  :Smilie:

----------

